# Best NON-PC (a.k.a. game console) N64 emulator



## wad11656 (Mar 4, 2019)

I kinda dislike playing emulators on PC, but N64 emulators off of PC (especially good ones) seem to be few and far between. Is there any N64 console emulator that ever reached a near-finished state?

EDIT: Well, it doesn't let me delete threads...I found out about Not64 on the Wii and the possibility of doing game injections into the Wii's built-in N64 Virtual Console emulator


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2019)

The N64 is a bit of a pain to emulate, not especially popular (the console itself being a flop and ageing rather poorly, even by early mainstream 3d standards), and people for many years have been constricted a bit by the whole dynamic recompilation bit, and then went a bit further with texture replacement efforts being all the rage on the PC. About the same time as the hardware for it started to be there the desire for console homebrew to be pushed hard enough to do it also faded somewhat. To that end not a lot particularly makes the grade if you are setting that with a PC and going for "can I play just about every game in a reasonable fashion".

That said what is it you dislike about PC based approaches? Between graphics cards commonly having HDMI out and the ready availability of controller adapters for PC these days, as well as the nice emulator frontends if the fiddling with plugins bit (which still also appears on consoles in some fashion) you could probably have a setup such that you would struggle to even know it was on a PC, but for the quality.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 5, 2019)

Mupen next plus on Switch works amazingly


----------

